# halloween contest anyone entering?



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

anyone entering in the new halloween contest? bessie enterd as sleeping beauty lol. they need more people to enter. only 3 have enterd!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i want to enter but i dont have any fall pictures yet, maybe tomorrow i will try and get a few  but daisy isint big on geting her picture takein :roll: hahaha


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

same thing with bessie i had to wait tell she came out a her ball and had to be very quit lol


----------

